# stream local police scanners online?



## shemdogg (Jun 22, 2009)

anyone know of a good site to do this?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

If you have a blackberry try BerryScanner: Listen to police and fire scanners on your BlackBerry

It is a beta program, so it is not perfect.

On the PC:
Live Police, Fire, and EMS Scanners on RadioReference.com
Live Police Scanners Online for Many U.S. Cities!

For info:
ScanBoston


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Google it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

ScanBoston


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

No.


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

Why would you want to?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

GreenMachine said:


> Why would you want to?


 When I'm at home eating dinner when I take an OT shift, I'll flip on my old scanner which I have dedicated to my PD's station. That way I can turn my portable off to save battery and so that I don't involve myself in a hot mic incident while I'm at my house.

All I need is to be having a private converstation w/ Ms. Obie and have it broadcast all over the south shore.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I just found a link for where a friend of mine went, I figure I can bust his balls lol


----------

